# Regeln für Instanzen



## MaexxDesign (6. November 2007)

Nachdem ich heute einige Horror-Instanzen-Gänge als Priester mitgemacht habe, muss ich an dieser Stelle allgemeine Tipps mit auf den Weg geben.


> *1.* *Ihr kennt euch in der Instanz nicht aus ?*
> Lasst euch alles erklären, klickt nichts an und bleibt bei der Gruppe.
> 
> *2.* Wenn ihr bei der *(Boss-) Erklärung* nicht alles verstanden habt, fragt nach. Ganz wie in der Schule.
> ...





Wenn ihr noch mehr Tipps habt, immer her damit.
Wenn ich etwas falsch erklärt habe, gebt Bescheid.


----------



## dragon1 (6. November 2007)

thx fuer tipps
wiederhole es nochmal:
besser der dd stirbt als der heiler oder tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kpkillernemo (6. November 2007)

Jo nett!
Ergänzung zu 5
Blau = Eisfalle

Und Lootregeln Vorher besprechen!!


----------



## MaexxDesign (6. November 2007)

Danke, habe ich aufgenommen.


----------



## Schleppel (6. November 2007)

ja sehr nett, hoffe es lesen die richtigen leuz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bei uns im raid, und auch auf dem server mit randoms hat sich das kreuz als 2tes target eingebürgert, und der stern vor oder nach dem sheep(mond)^^^^



> besser der dd stirbt als der heiler oder tank



mh, dann gibts keine dmg und priester is schnell oom  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ein guter DD stirbt nicht weil er kein aggro zieht und nicht im spalten radius steht^^

lg euer schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EMaN1984 (6. November 2007)

fear(nur in geclearten räumen benutzen) oder suki(muss mit gehealt werden da sie schnell down geht) vom wl kann man auch als cc (croud control) benutzen.
Ne andere art is auch mindcontrol aber da müssen healer und der rest aufpassen, wenn er wieder raus kommt und so xD


----------



## Sérâph!m (6. November 2007)

ämmh wenn man als schurke vanishen will is das wurscht ob man dots drauf hat oder nicht... in dem moment, wo man die vanishtaste drück hat man beim gegner kompletten aggroreset, auch wenn man 2 sec später wieder durch schaden sichtbar wird


----------



## Schleppel (6. November 2007)

bzw shadow cloak entfernt beinahe alle dots...nur die magischen, also kein bluten zb^^

aber sollt echt aufpassen,meistens nur als aggro reset usen, also wenn man den main tank überholt, dann kann man wieder loskloppen (vorallem bei bossen nice...raufarbeiten, vanish = aggro reset. full dmg raushauen


----------



## Tidoc (6. November 2007)

Dazu sollte noch gesagt werden

Dazu sollte noch gesagt werden.

Nach dem Main/Second Ziel down sind werden also ersten down geklopft

1. Kopfnuss
2. Eisfalle
3. Sheep/shackle

Falls eins in der Gruppe nicht vorhanden überspringen.

Und nicht jeder auf ein anderes Ziel einkloppen, keine AOE in nähe von Stuns/Sheep/Eisfallen etc.


----------



## Mikaster (6. November 2007)

man eig wollte ich das grade mit verschwinden und der mantel der schatten schreiben   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber egal der erste post ist ziemlich hilfreich, wobei einige sachen nicht sooo eng gesehen werden sollten, wie zB Das der tank oder der heiler die gruppe anführen sollten, denn es kommt nicht darauf an wer die gruppe leitet sondern das jemand die grp GUT leitet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Mikaster


----------



## Sator (6. November 2007)

Ergänzung, im Bezug auf Overnuken von Magiern und Hexenmeistern: Magier hat "Unsichtbarkeit" und Hexenmeister "Seele brechen", um die Aggro zu reduzieren.


----------



## MaexxDesign (6. November 2007)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ja sehr nett, hoffe es lesen die richtigen leuz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Exakt.
Von daher hat sich das erledigt:


dragon1 schrieb:


> besser der dd stirbt als der heiler oder tank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Sérâph!m schrieb:


> ämmh wenn man als schurke vanishen will is das wurscht ob man dots drauf hat oder nicht... in dem moment, wo man die vanishtaste drück hat man beim gegner kompletten aggroreset, auch wenn man 2 sec später wieder durch schaden sichtbar wird


Richtig. Habe ich verbessert.



Tidoc schrieb:


> Dazu sollte noch gesagt werden
> 
> Nach dem Main/Second Ziel down sind werden also ersten down geklopft
> 
> ...


Korrekt und übernommen.


Mikaster schrieb:


> wobei einige sachen nicht sooo eng gesehen werden sollten, wie zB Das der tank oder der heiler die gruppe anführen sollten, denn es kommt nicht darauf an wer die gruppe leitet sondern das jemand die grp GUT leitet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimmt schon. Es steht ja auch "in den meisten Fällen" da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (6. November 2007)

Ich fands immer nervig, wenn Leute einfach afk waren. Da sollte man schon Bescheid sagen, auch wenn man selber denkt, das man ja nur mal eben auf'm Klo ist.

Nicht einfach während des Kampfes Kräuter farmen gehen....hat mich auch genervt, aber das zähl ich mal mit zum looten.


----------



## MaexxDesign (6. November 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Ich fands immer nervig, wenn Leute einfach afk waren. Da sollte man schon Bescheid sagen, auch wenn man selber denkt, das man ja nur mal eben auf'm Klo ist.
> 
> Nicht einfach während des Kampfes Kräuter farmen gehen....hat mich auch genervt, aber das zähl ich mal mit zum looten.


Stimmt und übernommen.


----------



## Dracun (6. November 2007)

respekt..erstklassige arbeit .....auch wenn i noch net viele gemacht hab war nur 3 mal in dm einmal mit rdn group(wuuah nie wieder kiddys in der group), und 2 mal mit meiner frau nochmal durch und konnte mir allet schnappen^^( hat schon vorteile wenn sie zig lvl über einem ist^^) [war dat erste und letzte mal das ich mich ziehen lassen hab ...nämlich langweilig^^]

aber werde deine tips ab sofort beherzigen.........fettes thx udn dickes lob an dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paymakalir (6. November 2007)

Schöne Möglichkeit zu überleben ist für Eismagier der Eisblock. Dieser senkt zwar nicht die Aggro, allerdings ist man für 10 Sek. sicher und kann hoffen, dass in dieser Zeit der Tank wieder die Aggro zurück holt. Natürlich ist es besser, wenn man erst gar nicht die Aggro bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (6. November 2007)

hat sich ärlädikd


----------



## Carathas (6. November 2007)

Sehr sehr schöne Arbeit. Mir kommt grad noch in den Sinn:

Bevor man portet bzw sich auf den Weg macht abchecken ob alle leere bags haben, noch irgendwelche Quests zu teilen sind, Tränke und Food vorhanden ist, Vorraussetzungen wie Flugreittier etc. erfüllt sind. Der Tank auch wirklich Defensiv bzw. der Heiler auch Heilerfahrung hat usw. :-)

gruss Carathas


----------



## BloodyEyes (7. November 2007)

Es kann keiner riechen das ihr auf Klo seid ... ^,^


----------



## Asphalaen (7. November 2007)

Sehr nette Zusammenstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei uns hat sich noch für das Crowd-Controlling das grüne Dreieck als Sleep ( Druide ) durchgesetzt... kannst ja auch noch aufnehmen, wenn du willst!

Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Asphalaen


----------



## Èlimár (7. November 2007)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Folgendes Addon ist in Instanzen für das Aggromanagement unverzichtbar: Omen
> Benutzt bitte nicht "KTM". Omen ist um einiges besser.




DAS bleibt wohl jedem Spieler selbst überlassen was ER/SIE besser findet nicht? Jeder schwört auf ein anderes Addon...


Ansonsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (7. November 2007)

naja, omen is schon etwas genauer einfach, wenns bei 35k aggro um 100 "pkts" geht

ich komm mit ktm aber gut zurecht


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

BloodyEyes schrieb:


> Es kann keiner riechen das ihr auf Klo seid ... ^,^



doch der nachfolger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhr 

-----------

zum thema - find ich gut das du das gemacht hast
vielleicht poste das mal ins offizielle forum von wow - damit es dort auch mal die ganzen 
naja neulinge wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber sonst - ja die addons omen/ktm würde ic sagen in raidinstanzen oder in high lvl instanzen 68+ sind
schon pflicht - und gut fürn tank


----------



## SohnDesRaben (7. November 2007)

Hmmm...



> "13. Wenn ihr AFK gehen müsst, dann gebt Bescheid. Es kann keiner riechen, dass ihr auf dem Klo oder sonst wo seid."


Sicher das man das nicht riechen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))



> 7. Achtet auf das Mana eurer Mitspieler. Vorallem bei den Heilern ! Ein Heiler ohne Mana ist wie VIVA ohne Musik.
> Erst wenn alle volles Mana (und HP) haben, geht es weiter.


-> Viva ohne Musik find ich nicht schlimm, ist eh nur Pop-Charts-Gedudel... Auf Tokio Hotel, US5 und Co. kann ich gern verzichten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wirklich gute Auflistung. =) Sollten sich manche echt zu Herzen nehmen.


----------



## BigKahoona (7. November 2007)

Aloha!

Sehr gelungen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein netter Hinweis wäre noch, daß Fähigkeiten zur Aggrokontrolle besser dann eingesetzt werden, wenn man noch kein Aggro hat - sich aber in einem im wahsten Sinne des Wortes kritischen Bereich befindet -, als wenn man bereits Aggro übernommen hat.

Das mit den Zeichen ist sehr nett und nützlich, wenn die Kämpfe überschaubar sind, aber sehr oft läuft es dann doch einwenig anders als man denkt, daher ein weiterer überlebenswichtiger Tipp für sehr wusselige Kämpfe (sage nur Zerschmetterte Hallen), wenn man nicht weis, wen man als DDler angreifen soll, einfach mal target Tank und dann targettarget!
Gilt natürlich nur dann, wenn man vorher nicht expilzit was anderes ausgemacht hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich noch allen viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## Grivok (7. November 2007)

vielleicht keine verhaltensregel, sondern eher tip für gruppen, der eh meist durchgeführt wird

BoP - sachen die keiner braucht entzaubern und danach splitter auswürfeln 
natürlich nur wenn verzauberer dabei ist, birgt aber die gefahr, dass der verzauberer abhaut (bisher noch nie erlebt gott sei dank)


----------



## Myanda (7. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> vielleicht keine verhaltensregel, sondern eher tip für gruppen, der eh meist durchgeführt wird
> 
> BoP - sachen die keiner braucht entzaubern und danach splitter auswürfeln
> natürlich nur wenn verzauberer dabei ist, birgt aber die gefahr, dass der verzauberer abhaut (bisher noch nie erlebt gott sei dank)



Einige Tipps sind schon nice, sollten aber durch eigenes Spielverständnis schon gelöst werden. Oft trifft man wirklich auf so Aggro Crit Monster. Welche Zeichen wie verwendet werden sollte doch jedem überlassen sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was man hinzufügen kann ist: 
Finte und Aggroreduce gift beim Schurken
Ducken bei Druiden
(Zeichen für Bann und Versklaven)
(Zeichen für Mind Control)
lasst dem Tank ein paar Sekunden zum antanken, Spott ist net zum wegpullen am Anfang gedacht.
keine Wut = weniger aggro
tankt der Tank mehr als einen, kein multishot und kettenblitz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 reinhaun.
einer pullt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
an die Priester, Gebet der Besserung erzeugt keine aggro, aber große heilung direkt nach kampfbeginn schon.
nehmt genug Zeit mit und lasst die Gruppe net nach 10 miunten im Stich!


----------



## Grivok (7. November 2007)

Myanda schrieb:


> [*]einer pullt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



um genauer zu sein: der tank pullt...
es sei denn er hat keine chance ranzukommen dann pullt der jäger  ausnahmsweise


----------



## Zandrus (7. November 2007)

Also ich hab kein problem mit omen oder mit ktm nur wenn man kein aggrometer hat dann kommt ab und zu auch die wut in mir auf, muhaha ich bin schurke mir macht das nichts aus, fuck ich muss mit mage mit, nächster tag komm doch mit vergelter mit, nein aber nicht mit dem krieger da sterbe ich zu schnell wegen aggro

also merkt auch Aggrometer FTW und ja jeder kann es brauchen


----------



## ahau (7. November 2007)

Pull kann, wenn ein Jäger in der Gruppe ist und das mit dem Tank abgesprochen ist, auch gern der Jäger übernehmen, dann halt mit Missdirection, dadurch hat der Tank gleich mal ordentlich aggro bevor was passiert.

Das mit dem Vanish ist richtig, aber bei mir hat es sich bewährt. Kurz abzuwarten bis der Tank 8k-10k aggro hat, einen netten Burstdmg zu fahren um dann halt NR2 der Aggroliste zu sein, wenns dann doch mal zu sehr abgeht und der Tank nicht so gut ist reichen kurze Autoschlag pausen in denen Zerhäckseln (was sowieso immer Ticken sollte) nebenbei tickt, hat den Vorteil das man genug Energie für Finte hat und nicht am Absoluten limit, also Flexibel bleibt falls der Tank umfällt, man schnell Entrinnen, Adrenalinrausch oder sonstwas reinhaun kann und somit einen whipe verhindern. Vanish kann man auch sehr gut bei schweren mobgruppen für CC einsetzen, Beispiel: Priester hat aggro, Tank ist mit 3 Mobs beschäftigt, Fear wär blöd wegen anderen Mobgruppen -> Mantel der Schatten (falls Dots auf einem drauf sind) -> Sprint -> Vanish -> Fieser Trick und Stunlock. -> Heiler gerettet -> Gruppe gerettet.

Naja, wer in Raids die Spielregeln nicht kennt wird nicht oft in Raids dabeisein bzw mitgenommen werden. Da brauch man glaub ich nix dazu sagen.

Was auch noch wichtig ist. Nerft leute die euch FALSCHE buffs geben. DMG-Geilheit zahlt sich nicht aus, und ist doch leider weit verbreitet speziell under den Mages und den Schurken. Bestes Beispiel: Palabuffs. Lasst euch um Himmels Willen einen SDR geben bevor ihr nach SDM schreit, was bringt euch AP wenn ihr TOT seid? Mit SDR kann man gemütlich konstant hoche, gute und sichere DPS fahren ohne sich und die Gruppe in Gefahr zu bringen. 

Nützt die Buffs & Bufffood (Bufffood is billig wenn man's selber schnell farmt und gibt gut Leistung)

Leaved nicht die Gruppe wenn ihr mal whiped. Leute merken sich das und ihr werdet nicht mehr mitgenommen. Es ist nur ein Spiel, verhaltet euch so.

lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (7. November 2007)

Find ich sehr gut die Hilfestellung, danke für deine Mühe^^

Ich wär fast für ein 

/sticky, 

es sei denn, soetwas in der Form gibet es schon.

Gruß Genömsche


----------



## Dalmus (7. November 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Find ich sehr gut die Hilfestellung, danke für deine Mühe^^
> 
> Ich wär fast für ein
> 
> ...


Naja, etwas ähnliches gibt's ja schon im Instanzen-Forum als Sticky. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigKahoona (7. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> um genauer zu sein: der tank pullt...
> es sei denn er hat keine chance ranzukommen dann pullt der jäger  ausnahmsweise



Aloha!

Klar ist es prinzipiell ganz gut wenn der Tank pullt, aber gerade wenn man einen Jäger in einer Gruppe hat, kann man sehr schöne Sachen machen:

1) Mißdirektion ist ideal zum pullen!
2) bei unsicheren pulls (ob da noch mehr mitkommen oder nicht), kann die Gruppe sich weiter hinten aufstellen und der Jäger pullt.
Klappt der Pull, läuft der Tank hin, macht Donnerknall und der Jäger stellt sich tot (Aggroreset) und alles läuft wie immer; war der Pull mies, schreitet keiner ein, der Jäger stellt sich tot und die Mobs verkrümmeln sich wieder auf ihren Posten (resisten sie stirbt lediglich der Jäger).

Aber im normalfall hast Du recht, denn gerade Punkt zwei braucht viel Disziplin seitens des Jägers und eine vernünftige Einstellung seitens des Tanks, von denen sich manche in ihrer Ehre gekränkt fühlen ("was du behauptest ich kann nicht pullen!").

In diesem Sinne noch viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## Sator (7. November 2007)

Totstellen braucht der Jäger dann nicht, da er selber auf Grund von MD keine Aggro bekommt. Kann man optimal mittels Omen/KTM beobachten.

Ein Punkt, der noch nicht genannt wurde: Wenn ihr in nem Bosskampf sterbt, lasst um Himmelswillen NICHT euren Geist frei! Falls die restliche Gruppe es schafft, den Boss zu legen, könnt ihr nicht mitrollen.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (7. November 2007)

hab das nur mal kurz überflogen...

wurde "antanken lassen" genannt?


----------



## Faulmaul (7. November 2007)

Asphalaen schrieb:


> Bei uns hat sich noch für das Crowd-Controlling das grüne Dreieck als Sleep ( Druide ) durchgesetzt... kannst ja auch noch aufnehmen, wenn du willst!



erstmal: klasse daß du da Gebote aufstellst die über die grundlegenden 10 Gebote von buffed hinausgehen, hilft  ja vielleicht wirklich dem einen oder anderen ders nich kapiert hat draufzukommen was er/sie anders machen könnte.

ein Zusatz: ich wäre mit der Bedeutung der Marks auch sehr vorsichtig, zumal das mal so, mal anders gehandhabt wird; ich hab kreuz als sekundärziel und stern für sap, kann ja jeder wie er/sie will, hauptsache der markende stellt es vor dem run klar, sonst geht ihr aufs falsche Target los im besten Glauben das Richtige zu tun

ein weiterer Zusatz: DDs wartet mit euren (möglicherweise proccenden) stun-effekten (Blackout, Nierenhieb, Hammer der Gerechtigkeit, erschütternder Schlag) ab bis der Tank die mobs an die richtige stelle gepullt/gekitet hat um sie zu bekämpfen; es ist toll wenn ihr gleich volle kanne dabei seid, aber das hat mir auch schon mehr als einmal nen Wipe beschert, weil der mob dann genau dort rumtaumelt wo n paar sekunden später ne Pat vorbeikommt... ihr habt wenn der Tank was kann genug Zeit zuzuwarten bis er mit den Mobs an nem Plätzchen seiner Wahl stehenbleibt (könnte man als Zusatz zum antanken sehen)

schön daß es so nen Haufen produktiver Köpfe gibt, zumeist machen in Foren ja eher die Flamer (nö, ich meine nich die Flamers of Tzeentch) von sich reden....

so long


----------



## Thyphon (7. November 2007)

super zusammenstellung..
wenn sich jeder dran halten würde wäre eig alles kein problem..
aber nja..
siht happens..
manchmal sind einfach unglücklche situationen und man wiped..
aber mein gott..
weiter gehts.. ^^

auch danke an AHAU..
ich spiele schurke..
mache größtenteils auch das was er sagt..
aber die idee mit vanish is echt nice..
ich weis was ich nextes mal mache wenn der healer gehaut wird^^

mfg


/edit: kopfnuss hält nur 45sec.. ^^


----------



## Schlagetot (7. November 2007)

Soll der tank mehrere Gegner tanken sollten sheeps, shackels stuns ect. weit genug von ihm entfernt sein damit er AE effekte wie Donnerknall und Weihe ensetzten kann. Nur damit kann er die Aggro mehrer Gegner effizient halten. 

Und denkt an Fokusfire!


----------



## Genomchen (7. November 2007)

Na gut *schäm*

Sticky gibts tatsächlich schon in nem anderen Forumsbereich.


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (7. November 2007)

Hm naja ganz nett ^^

Die Zeichen, najo die haben sich denk ich überall anders durchgesetzt. Bei uns isses Totenkopf -> Firstkill, Blau -> Eisfalle, -> Grünes Dreieck -> Stun, Halbmond -> Sheep und bei Bedarf lila Diamant -> Fear. Falls was nicht verfügbar ist oder größere Gruppen auftauchen ist das rote Kreut für das zweite antanken, entweder durch den Tank oder durch Jäger-Pet/Hexer-Viech.

Was ich absolut nicht unterschreiben würde ist die Kill-Reihenfolge. Die Eisfalle MUSS vor dem Stun angegriffen werden, da diese jeweils nur 20 Sek Dauer hat und beim Hunter nach 2mal höchstwahrscheinlich die Ablinkgzeit noch nicht so weit ist. Also max 40 Sek, mal von "Widerstehen" ganz abgesehen. Macht also insgesamt 15 Sekunden weniger als der Stun. Also: Totenkopf -> Eisfalle -> Stun -> Sheep. Andersrum klappt viel schlechter.


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

also wenn das mit der killreihenfolge so bei euch ist, dann würd ich mal zum jäger sagen 

er soll ne eisfalle VOR DEM KAMPF legen !!

ich selbst hab nen hunter, und pulle manchmal sogar 2 ziele in die eisfalle !!!
und ja es geht !!! nur muss man halt seine klasse spielen können ganz einfach !!!

stun ist immer vor eisfalle - weil man das wiederbetätigen kann 
und den stun nicht !


----------



## Zinksoldat (7. November 2007)

was noch ganz wichtig ist 
sind die vorbereitungen vor der inni
jeder spieler sollte checken habe ich:

-alles gereppt
-genug zeit um auch mit einer schlechten grp die inni zu schaffen
-genug reagenzien/pfeile/verbände etc
-evtl den ein oder andren trank fals die grp mal nicht weiter kommt

und am besten sollte man noch ide inni guides lesen aber das ist nicht ganz so wichtig, da es meist leute giebt die sich auskennen


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (7. November 2007)

Selbst in Raidinis sollte man nicht mehr als 2 Eisfallen benötigen... Sonst hat man gehörig was falsch gemacht bezüglich Dmg-Output. Daher: Immer erst Eisfalle, weil man die zwar häufiger betätigen kann, diese aber auch häufiger widerstanden wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wird ja nicht zuletzt in einigen Guides so empfohlen...


----------



## backpenther (7. November 2007)

Lest mal den Sticky im Instanzenforum ... gut, er ist was länger ... mittlerweile 12 Seiten A4, aber da sollte alles drinstehen, was man für einen reibungslosen Instanzenrun braucht.


----------



## MaexxDesign (7. November 2007)

backpenther schrieb:


> Lest mal den Sticky im Instanzenforum ... gut, er ist was länger ... mittlerweile 12 Seiten A4, aber da sollte alles drinstehen, was man für einen reibungslosen Instanzenrun braucht.


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=10176


----------



## Grivok (8. November 2007)

der ist nur etwas arg lang...
und beinhaltet informationen zu den einzelnen klassen und instanzen die man auch wo anders findet
finde den hier recht übersichtlich und kompakt!


----------



## GPG (8. November 2007)

hab auch noch nen kleinen Tip an die nen paar DD, ist hilfreich für den Tank & Heiler wenn Ihr NICHT mit Kettenblitzschlag oder Feuerregen die Gruppen pullt. und ganz praktisch isset auch wenn der Tank nen Schild trägt....

Ist echt lustig was manche dem Heiler so antun.....


----------



## just me (8. November 2007)

Ayecarumba80 schrieb:


> Was ich absolut nicht unterschreiben würde ist die Kill-Reihenfolge. Die Eisfalle MUSS vor dem Stun angegriffen werden, da diese jeweils nur 20 Sek Dauer hat und beim Hunter nach 2mal höchstwahrscheinlich die Ablinkgzeit noch nicht so weit ist. Also max 40 Sek, mal von "Widerstehen" ganz abgesehen. Macht also insgesamt 15 Sekunden weniger als der Stun. Also: Totenkopf -> Eisfalle -> Stun -> Sheep. Andersrum klappt viel schlechter.


ich leg meine erste eisfalle VOR dem pull...
dann ist der cooldown ab und ich kann sie neu legen, wenn die falle bricht - 
klappt bis zu 3x, dass sich der cooldown "überwinden"lässt.
also im günstigsten fall: 3x 20 sek crowdcontrol durch die eisfalle...
und wenn man den platz hat, sie auch noch weit auseinander zu legen, 
kommen noch einige sekunden "fußweg" des mobs dazu.


----------



## BigKahoona (8. November 2007)

just schrieb:


> ich leg meine erste eisfalle VOR dem pull...
> dann ist der cooldown ab und ich kann sie neu legen, wenn die falle bricht -
> klappt bis zu 3x, dass sich der cooldown "überwinden"lässt.
> also im günstigsten fall: 3x 20 sek crowdcontrol durch die eisfalle...
> ...



Aloha!

Außerdem hat bei der aufberechenden Eisfalle ersteinmal der Jäger Aggro seitens des Mobs und die meisten guten Jäger die ich kenne komme mit einem Mob, der sie verfolgt, auch die kurze Spanne bis die Falle wieder verfügbar ist zu recht ... ein schlechter Jäger ist schon mit dem ganzen Konzept des richtigen Nachlegens der Falle ein wenig überfordert. Braucht halt ein bischen Übung!

Wäre manchmal wirklich hilfreich, wenn die anderen Spieler einem Jäger auch ein wenig Zeit und Fehler zum Lernen seiner Fähigkeiten einräumen würden, anstatt bei jeder Gelegenheit dem Jäger für alles die Schuld zu geben.
Wundert mich als (hauptsächlich) Tank nicht, daß viele Jäger den Ball flach halten und nur Pet-drauf-und- Schußrotation machen; Eisfallen CC ist halt ein wenig komplizierter als Sheep und nachsheepen.

In diesem Sinne noch viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## Lakmaran (8. November 2007)

Ahoi

Sehr schön geschrieben.
Noch etwas für Leute, die immer mit Kriegern und Druiden als Tanks unterwegs waren und jetzt steht plötzlich ein Paladin an der Tankposition, was ist zu tun und zu beachten:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...61363&sid=3


----------



## Aviscall (8. November 2007)

BigKahoona schrieb:


> Aloha!
> 
> Außerdem hat bei der aufberechenden Eisfalle ersteinmal der Jäger Aggro seitens des Mobs und die meisten guten Jäger die ich kenne komme mit einem Mob, der sie verfolgt, auch die kurze Spanne bis die Falle wieder verfügbar ist zu recht ... ein schlechter Jäger ist schon mit dem ganzen Konzept des richtigen Nachlegens der Falle ein wenig überfordert. Braucht halt ein bischen Übung!
> 
> ...



Da empfehle ich nur Moreos zum Üben.
Die Mobs sind so easy mit Eisfalle zu kontrolieren, das kann man den ganzen Abend machen.
4-5min den Mob zu kontrollieren ist echt kein Thema und zur Not muss man eben Streuschuß verwenden...Abstand gewinnen, den Mob verlangsamen und Eisfalle nachlegen. Schon geht es gemütlich weiter. Die Kür ist dann Caster kontrollieren, weil die nicht von alleine zu einem gerannt kommen. Kann nur sagen, dass das einfach funny ist. Und jeder Jäger sollte das üben, weil wenn man das drauf hat, ist man der Retter in der Not und es macht tierisch Spaß auch beim farmen einfach mal 3-4 Mobs zu ärgern.
Und zwei Mobs mit Eis zu kontrollieren geht zwar auch, aber nur sinnvoll wenn man den Skillpunkt und den D3 Boni hat, weil man sonst mit dem Nachlegen kaum nachkommt. Und in heroics und Raids kann das schnell ins Auge gehen, weil einem die meisten Mobs 1 hitten.

Aber das schweift vom Thread ab. Lob an die Aufstellung.

Wer in Random Raided sollte sich kalr sein, dass nicht jeder die Taktik kennt, lieber einmal mehr und zuviel erzählen als etwas vergessen. Und wenn jemand das Szepetr in die Hand nimmt, nicht immer mit neuen Vorschlägen kommen. Es gint viele Möglichkeiten ein Problem zu lösen. Seit offen für neues und diskutiert die Mobs nicht zu Tode!!

Und nicht vergessen, future man kann überall sein:
http://www.pupkopf.de/schattenlab.mp3


Greetz Avis


----------



## Tpohrl (8. November 2007)

Hier ein ganz sinnvolles Macro für Sheep/Shakle.
Dieses Macro behält den zuvor zugeteilten Mob im Auge und ist sicher auch für andere CC Fähigkeiten zu gebrauchen. die Zeile Cast muss immer an die jeweilige Fähigkeit angepasst werden! zB. verwandlung(rang3/4/5 usw)
Für den Fokus linke Maustaste auf das zu kontrollierende Ziel.
Zum erneuern dann nur noch rechte Maustaste ohne das aktuell zu tötende Ziel ab zu wählen.

Priester...
--------------------------------
/clearfocus [target=focus,dead,noexists]
/focus [button:1] target
/target [button:2] focus
/cast untote fesseln(Rang 3)
/targetlasttarget
-----------------------------------------

Magier
---------------------------------
/clearfocus [target=focus,dead,noexists]
/focus [button:1] target
/target [button:2] focus
/cast verwandlung(Rang 3)
/targetlasttarget
----------------------------------------

Ich hoffe das ich euch nicht mit alten Hüten langweile aber als newbee sollte man sich gleich mit solchen macros vertraut machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (8. November 2007)

Nett gemacht, aber wenn ich sehe wie chaotisch das teilweise selbst mit 70 noch läuft, bezweifele ich das die die es nötig hätten sowas lesen


----------



## caspa (8. November 2007)

ich liebe unsere chaosruns in kara, aber so wer so eine anletiung noch auf 70 brauch, der hat die restlichen 69 level was falsch gemacht.

Es gab auch mal zeiten, da gabs keine Symbole und das hat Merkwürdigerweise auf funktioniert.


----------



## MadMat (8. November 2007)

Ich lese immer wieder, dass Zeichen eingefügt werden sollen. Es ist aber so, wie schon im MainBeitrag steht,
dass die Marks je nach Server und Grp abweichen können. Totenkopf ist aber meist Nuke. X bei uns 2nd Target und ich persönlich hab gen den Mond, egal was ich spiele. Stern ist meist Sheep und blau Eisfalle. Also sehr abweichend. Man sollte sich VORHER EINIGEN  und merken.

Je grösser die Grp, desto mehr Ruhe. Die Spieler sollten sich daran gewöhnen, dass es einen Raidleiter gibt und wie in Beitrag 1 steht: Tank und Heiler geben den Ton an. 

MC durch Priester ist zwar manchmal gut, nimmt aber 1 Spieler aus der Grp. Wenn man aber nen guten Mob har und entweder gut Dmg macht oder sehr gut heilt ist das top.

Sehr guter Tip für Inis!!! Danke fürs "Zusammentragen und Schreiben".

Grüße


----------



## Kal Jerico (8. November 2007)

Ein paar Tips von meiner Seite:

- Omen oder KTM sind Pflicht. Raiden ohne Omen ist wie Autofahren ohne Tachometer.
- Addons sind immer auf dem aktuellsten Stand zu halten
- Addons die dir deine Arbeit erleichtern, erleichtern das Leben der Gruppe (Decursive, Smartbuff, SCT usw.)
- Selbstständigkeit; Mobgruppen wiederholen sich für gewöhnlich, sprich die Vorgehensweise und dementsprechend deine Aufgabe wird immer die gleiche sein.
- Setze dich mit anderen Klassen auseinander, so dass du wenigstens Ansatzweise weisst, wo ihr Potenzial liegt bzw. was die Eigenheiten der Skillung sind.
- Eine Instanz erfordert ein gewisses Mass an Konzentration und Zeit- sorg dafür, dass beides gewährleistet ist.
- Umsicht: Zauber unterbrechen, cleansen, Totems setzen usw sind selbstverständlich. Man sollte dir nicht immer erklären, was zu tun ist. Selber mitdenken ist gefragt.
- Motivation: nach einem überstandenen Fehlpull oder einem harten Bossfight hört jeder gerne ein "GG" oder "GZ Jungs"...eine motivierte Gruppe liefert bessere Resultate.
- Stimmung: ein Run ist keine Beerdigung, auch wenns nur ums Ruffarmen oder ein spezifischen Drop geht, sollte der Spass nicht zu kurz kommen.


----------



## Josgasan (8. November 2007)

Nice geschrieben!

wirklich gute Tipps dabei! die man einfach wissen sollte!



Greets Josch


----------



## Fighter_XP (8. November 2007)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Ein Heiler ohne Mana ist wie VIVA ohne Musik.


ähm VIVA ohne Musik ist ... ähm... naja ... irgendwie *schön* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (8. November 2007)

Fighter_XP schrieb:


> ähm VIVA ohne Musik ist ... ähm... naja ... irgendwie *schön*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fernsehen ohne VIVA ist schön!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dieser Rotz ist wirklich noch schlimmer geworden, seit dei mit MTV zusammen sind...


----------



## Kujon (8. November 2007)

was ich noch hinzufügen würde (wenns noch nicht erwähnt worden ist, habs nur kurz überflogen):

-den zu tankenden mob nur dann betäuben, wenn der tank genug wut hat, da er bei besserer ausrüstung jeden wutpunkt durch schaden braucht. der krieger kann auch selber betäuben und wird das auch machen, wenns nötig ist.

- der tank pullt, wegen der initialaggro (evtl. mal der jäger mit irreführung, bei mehreren oder besonders aggro-empfindlichen mobs)

- der tank sollte leader sein, und die zeichen setzen (ausser er will das nicht, natürlich^^)

- rüstung reparieren, bevor man die ini betritt

und was mir in letzter zeit einige male aufgefallenund mir auch selber schon passiert ist:

- schaut, dass ihr die richtigen klamotten anhabt - pvp equip macht meistens nicht viel sinn in inis (ausser vielleicht bei mobs/bosse, wo man viel ausdauer braucht und daher mit dem pvp-equip besser fährt)

- fragt, wielange die leute zeit haben, bevor ihr anfängt - es kann euch ne menge ärger ersparen, grad wenn es mal nicht so rund läuft.

und das wichtigste noch, was ich bisher nicht lesen konnte:

WICHTIG: behandelt die gruppenmitglieder mit respekt, vorallem in randomgruppen - auch wenn sie offensichtlich keine ahnung vom spiel und ihrem char haben! solange sie freundlich sind, solltet ihr es auch bleiben; das ist eine frage des anstands und dem umgang untereinander...

wär top, wenn grad der letzte punkt noch aufgeführt werden könnte, wär mir noch wichtig

ansonsten super geschrieben, vielen dank für die mühe - und von wegen redundanzen, weils schon in einem anderen forum steht--->solche dinge kann man nie genug erwähnen und das ziel wäre es, dass jeder und jede früher oder später beim stöbern auf einen solchen thread stossen wird^^ egal wo und wie oft


----------



## pandur0815 (8. November 2007)

Imho könnten noch ein paar Sache mit beigefügt werden ^^

- An die DDler .. eine Instanz ist KEIN Wettlauf um den höchsten Platz im DamageMeter

- Es ist die Aufgabe eines Tanks Aggro aufzubauen und diese zu halten, nicht dafür zu sorgen das der DDler unter einem steht .. dafür hat der DD selbst zu sorgen, wie es schon geschrieben wurde ist es für einen guten DD keine Kunst auch dem besten Tank die Aggro zu klauen.

- Ziel ALLER DDler ist das Target vom Tank ... könnt ihr das in der Gegnerflut (zB in den 6-8er Gruppen in ZH) nicht anvisieren, hilft es durchaus den Tank ins Target zu nehmen und die "F" Taste zu drücke .. et voila ^^

- Schützt den Heiler ^^
Ist der Heiler tot stirbt im Normalfall der Raid


Just my two pence
Bo


----------



## MaexxDesign (8. November 2007)

Ein großes Danke an alle, weil hier soviele produktive Tipps zusammenkommen  !
Es wurden wieder einige Tipps von euch übernommen.
Zum Teil wortwörtlich, weil ich es nicht besser formulieren könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaexxDesign (24. November 2007)

Gibt's dafür nun einen Sticky ?
Wäre schade um unsere Arbeit.


----------



## Köttbullar (26. November 2007)

Hallo, sehr guter Guide!
Um nochmal auf Eisfallen zurückzukommen: liebe Hexer, bitte dottet mir nicht ständig die blau markierten mobs zu - danke!
Passiert mir ständig in randomgruppen... und ich muss dann das teil ewig in der gegend rumkiten und fall beim maintarget aus, da der mob 
mit dots in keiner falle bleibt.
Einmal war ich böse und hab mich nach dem 6. mal 'bitte eisfalle nicht dotten!' einfach totgestellt und mir dann grinsend das geschimpfe vom hexer angehört, der natürlich gestorben ist...^^
Und da gabs auch mal den jäger, der mit schlangenbiss ne eisfalle pullte...^^ jaaaa, war ich selbst! hatte mich verklickt und seither passiert mir das nie wieder.^^

Nochwas - bei uns gilt: wer aggro zieht, darf sie behalten!^^


----------



## Dalmus (26. November 2007)

Köttbullar schrieb:


> Einmal war ich böse und hab mich nach dem 6. mal 'bitte eisfalle nicht dotten!' einfach totgestellt und mir dann grinsend das geschimpfe vom hexer angehört, der natürlich gestorben ist...^^


Erst nach dem 6. mal?
1x ist Unaufmerksamkeit
2x ist noch als Unfall zu akzeptieren.
Beim 3. mal wird aus pädagogischen Gründen totgestellt (Lerneffekt muß sein). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Köttbullar schrieb:


> Und da gabs auch mal den jäger, der mit schlangenbiss ne eisfalle pullte...^^ jaaaa, war ich selbst! hatte mich verklickt und seither passiert mir das nie wieder.^^


Oh jaa, das kenn ich. Ist mir letzte Woche in der Dampfkammer auf heroic passiert. Böser, böser Fehler.^^


----------



## Lyondy (26. November 2007)

vote 4 sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viele nützliche informationen für viele leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heraton (26. November 2007)

sehr nette Zusammenfassung

wenn es nicht schon irgendwo steht, noch ein paar Ergänzungen

- bei grossen Mobgruppen ( zu stark für Flächenschaden ) immer gezielt den Schaden auf einen Gegner fokussieren. Die Anderen auch nicht dotten, einfach in Ruhe lassen. So kann der Tank alle schön halten.

- es ist immer hilfreich, wenn der Magier kurz vor dem Bomben bescheid sagt. 

- beim Buffen, sollten sich alle in der Nähe befinden. Besonders bei Schlachtzügen erleichtert das ungemein.

- an die Heiler ( bin selbst einer ). Nicht gleich die volle Heilleistung raushauen. Der Tank kann ruhig mal ein bisschen Leben verlieren. Zum einen baut er dann richtig Wut auf, zum anderen rast der Mob nicht gleich zu Euch und haut Euch aus den Socken.


----------



## Sinaè (26. November 2007)

Guter Guide vorallem für Anfänger!

Ich hab zu 9. noch etwas beizufügen xD (zur "Schuldverteilung"!)

*
Stirbt der Heiler ist der Tank schuld,
stirbt der Tank ist der Heiler schuld,
stirbt einer der anderen ist er SELBST SCHULD!!​*Trifft zwar nicht immer zu aber doch meistens!

Also DD, nicht immer gleich alles raushauen was geht - ich finde es zeugt von mehr Können (zB als Arkan/Feuer-Mage) unter der Aggro des Tanks zu bleiben als schnell darüber zu kommen!! Vollgas draufcasten/ballern/haun kann (fast) jeder!


----------



## Cyral (26. November 2007)

@MaexxDesign
nette Arbeit - aber muss ich mir jetzt diskriminiert vorkommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , weil bei Deiner Aufstellung der CC Killreinfolge (Punkt 6) nicht ein einziger Hexer CC vorkommt. Was ist mit Verführung, Verbannen etc.? Kann man da beliebig draufnuken (wird zumindest bei Verführung lustig). Bitte ergänz dass noch.



> An die DDler .. eine Instanz ist KEIN Wettlauf um den höchsten Platz im DamageMeter



Wieso das bitte, gerade dass macht doch Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Richtiger wäre "An die DDler .. eine Instanz ist EIN Wettlauf um den höchsten Platz im DamageMeter OHNE Aggro zu ziehen"


----------



## Aíi (26. November 2007)

0.o alles selbstverständlich...und alles doppelt wiederholt...

edit: hexer ham keine gute cc,spiel selbst ein,lieber andere cc nutzen vorm  hexer


----------



## Dalmus (26. November 2007)

Aíi schrieb:


> 0.o alles selbstverständlich...und alles doppelt wiederholt...


Teil 1: Schön wär's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Teil 2: Man kann's nicht oft genug sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aíi schrieb:


> edit: hexer ham keine gute cc,spiel selbst ein,lieber andere cc nutzen vorm  hexer


Je nach Gegner. Bei Dämonen ist mir ein Hexer immer lieb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aelthas (26. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 super gemacht und eigentlich nix an der Zusammenfassung auszusetzten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Prob ist wahrscheinlich dass, die Spieler die motiviert sind in Foren herumstöbern um sich Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten zu suchen nicht die sind an die sich der Beitrag eigentlich richtet... die halten sich ja meist schon für gut

Aelthas/Frank


----------



## Dagon1 (26. November 2007)

In Bezug auf Aggro halten kann ich sagen, daß ich vor kurzem einen randomtank dabei hatte der so mordsmäßig viel Aggro produzierte, das wir dd's einen Wettbewerb starteten wer zuerst die Aggro klaut und es nicht hinbekommen haben.



Daraus kann man ableiten: Hat man einen guten Tank kann man nie die Aggro vom Hauptziel abbekommen (jedenfalls meistens ^^).

Ansonsten ist  naürlich der DD schuld.......wenn ich noch cd auf Seele brechen hab bin ich auch schön vorsichtig. Spaßig ist es mit 3 Hexern als DD. Alle liegen über der Aggro des Tanks und der erste benutzt Seele brechen......tja, dann beginnt das ping pong und derjenige der noch cd hat stirbt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   .


----------



## karstenschilder (26. November 2007)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> lll. Sheep und Shackle, weil die Magier und Priester beliebig oft nachsheepen bzw. nachshacklen können.



Die Priestersache kenn ich net. Aber Sheep ist genau wie Fear. Mit jedem mal draufzaubern entwickelt sich eine Resistenz. Beim 4. oder 5ten mal gehts meist gar nicht mehr durch. Also "beliebig oft" ist fern der Realität.


----------



## Dalmus (26. November 2007)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Die Priestersache kenn ich net. Aber Sheep ist genau wie Fear. Mit jedem mal draufzaubern entwickelt sich eine Resistenz. Beim 4. oder 5ten mal gehts meist gar nicht mehr durch. Also "beliebig oft" ist fern der Realität.


Im Pve? 
Ich kann ja jetzt völlig daneben liegen, aber imho kann ich einen Mob so lange im Sheep halten wie ich lustig bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaali (26. November 2007)

joar der is gut ^^ kann keiner riechen das du auf klo bist ^^

danke nochmal an diese gute zusammenfassung ich hoffe ein paar werden daraus schlau und wissen jetzt warum sie in grps meist rausgeworfen werden..


----------



## Ulkhor (26. November 2007)

vote 4 sticky


----------



## karstenschilder (26. November 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Im Pve?



Werds nachher nochmal genau testen.


----------



## Kujon (26. November 2007)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Die Priestersache kenn ich net. Aber Sheep ist genau wie Fear. Mit jedem mal draufzaubern entwickelt sich eine Resistenz. Beim 4. oder 5ten mal gehts meist gar nicht mehr durch. Also "beliebig oft" ist fern der Realität.



jo, das gilt nur für pvp - nach dem 3. mal ist schluss, wird der gegner immun...

pve kannst den 24/7 im sheep halten^^

---->jau, vote2 4 sticky^^


----------



## karstenschilder (27. November 2007)

Ok. Habs gestern getestet. Schaf geht immer.


----------



## cM2003 (27. November 2007)

Irgendwie widersprüchlich von jemandem Tipps anzunehmen, welche/r sagt, dass diese aufgrund eines Horrorruns gemacht wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Marks finde ich auch blödsinnig... 1. werden die in der Regel ehh vorher angesagt und 2. habe ich noch nie den Stern als zweites Target gesehen oO

Totenkopf = 1st
X = 2nd, alternativ SAP
Stern = Sheep oder Shackle
Mond = Sheep oder Sleep (vom Druiden auf Wildtiere)
Quadrat = Eisfalle
Diamant = Bann

So spielt waren die Targets in fast allen Runs die ich gemacht habe, und das sind einige (in der Regel weniger Katastrophal ^^)

-edit-
Naja der Rest ist denke ich selbstverständlich, wobei mich Punkt 11 nicht stört Oo
Was mich nervt sind aber ewige Reggpausen... Ich hab nen Priester und weiß dass ich bei normalen Mobgruppen kein 100% Mana braucht... Notfalls heile ich auch noch mit 10% beim Pull (Manareg machts möglich + Fokus und so...)
Naja...


----------



## Loretta (11. Januar 2008)

Denke ist halt auf jedem Server verschieden mit den Zeichen bei uns z.B. ist second Ziel das X und sleep vom Dudu Pizza. Glaube das einzige was wirklich fast überall gleich ist, ist das Quadrat für Eisfalle und Halbmond für Sheep.


----------



## Lexort (15. Januar 2008)

Loretta schrieb:


> Denke ist halt auf jedem Server verschieden mit den Zeichen bei uns z.B. ist second Ziel das X und sleep vom Dudu Pizza. Glaube das einzige was wirklich fast überall gleich ist, ist das Quadrat für Eisfalle und Halbmond für Sheep.



Ist sogar von Gilde zu Gilde verschieden^^ - ich hab mir nen Makro gebastelt und spam das am Inianfang.


----------



## Mondenkynd (15. Januar 2008)

Köttbullar schrieb:


> Hallo, sehr guter Guide!
> Um nochmal auf Eisfallen zurückzukommen: liebe Hexer, bitte dottet mir nicht ständig die blau markierten mobs zu - danke!
> Passiert mir ständig in randomgruppen... und ich muss dann das teil ewig in der gegend rumkiten und fall beim maintarget aus, da der mob
> mit dots in keiner falle bleibt.
> ...



Ich spiele selber beides und viele Hunter versuchen Mobs in die Falle zu Packen die schon vollgedottet sind, das da die Eisfalle bricht ist wohl klar......es müssen sich einfach alle konzentrieren und das betrifft jede Klasse.....es gibt auch genug Healer die nichts tun und dann kommt ups hab ich nicht gesehen!


----------



## Phil=Stiffler (16. Januar 2008)

sehr cooler guide  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wirklich nice gemacht


hab eigentlich nix mehr hinzuzufügen

hau rein

Phil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amiodaron (25. Januar 2008)

just schrieb:


> ich leg meine erste eisfalle VOR dem pull...
> dann ist der cooldown ab und ich kann sie neu legen, wenn die falle bricht -
> klappt bis zu 3x, dass sich der cooldown "überwinden"lässt.
> also im günstigsten fall: 3x 20 sek crowdcontrol durch die eisfalle...
> ...



Mit meinem MM-Hunter kann ich notfalls einen Mob solange in der Falle halten, bis der Tank mal Zeit hat; dies dank vorzeitigem Legen der Falle, "Fußwegs", Streuschuss, Verlangsamender Schuss, neue Eisfalle, usw; ich danke, ein guter Hunter sollte das "draufhaben"!
Nun spiel ich den Heiler und freue mch immer, wenn ic hauf solche Leute treffe!


----------



## RedTwirls (1. Februar 2008)

BigKahoona schrieb:


> Das mit den Zeichen ist sehr nett und nützlich, wenn die Kämpfe überschaubar sind, aber sehr oft läuft es dann doch einwenig anders als man denkt, daher ein weiterer überlebenswichtiger Tipp für sehr wusselige Kämpfe (sage nur Zerschmetterte Hallen), *wenn man nicht weis, wen man als DDler angreifen soll, einfach mal target Tank und dann targettarget!*
> Gilt natürlich nur dann, wenn man vorher nicht expilzit was anderes ausgemacht hat!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau das bitte nicht, damit macht man dem Tank den Job unnötig schwer. Ich weiss nicht in wie vielen Instanzen ich DDs schon erklären musste das sie bitte NICHT mein Ziel im Kampf übernehmen sondern Fokusfeuer auf die Symbole in vereinbarter Reihenfolge machen. Es hat schon seinen Sinn das der Tank die Symbole und die Reihenfolge in der die Mobs gekillt werden vorgibt. 

Beim tanken von mehreren Mobs wechsel ich regelmässig das Target, wenn die DDs dann mein Ziel übernehmen, was sicher gut gemeint ist, verteilt sich der Schaden auf mehrere Ziele und als Tank muss ich dann nicht nur einen Mob gegen DMG Aggro und die restlichen gegen Healaggro halten es dauert ausserdem auch länger bis die Mobs liegen.

DDs die wiederholt und nachdem ich sie auf die Reihenfolge der Kills hingewiesen hab z.B. das zweite Ziel bearbeiten während das erste noch 50% Leben hat dürfen in Gruppen in denen ich tanke die Aggro im Interesse der Gruppe behalten. Wenn der Mob sich zu ihm auf den Weg macht, hat das meistens einen toten DD zur Folge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn ich mich erstmal primär darum kümmere den ausgebrochenen Mob wieder von dem DD zu holen, was mich aber zum einen Zeit und Aggro auf das aktuelle Main Target kostet und zum anderen zu genau diesen chaotischen Getümmelpulls führt, beschweren sich die übrigen DD natürlich zurecht wieso sie so schnell die Aggro vom Maintarget haben.

Also mein Tipp als Tank für die DD die nicht wissen welches Ziel sie angreifen sollen: Symbolreihenfolge ohne wenn und aber, damit liegt ihr in den meisten Fällen richtig. Alles was dann ausbricht ist Problem des Tanks. Wenn dann z.B. beim letzten Mob noch eine 2 oder 3 Mob Pat added gibt der Tank üblicherweise (zumindest mach ich das so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) das neue Totenkopf/Maintarget vor. Der Rest der 'neuen' Mobs für die es noch keine Killreihenfolge gibt ist dann während das Maintarget angegangen wird soweit möglich Spielwiese für die CCler oder wird einfach mitgetankt.


----------



## grandmastr (14. Februar 2008)

> Kein Flächenschaden in der Nähe dieser Mobs !


Dots auf die Mobs sind auch verboten ^^ passiert leider weit häufiger als Flächenschaden. 

Zudem sollten die mobs möglichst da gesheept, in Eisfallegepackt etc werden wo der Tank nicht tankt. Mobs sollten möglichst einige meter wegstehen...ich habe immer nervliche Probleme, wenn auch bei der 8. Gruppe von den vier mobs der mob in der Eisfalle und das Sheep direkt in der Gruppe rumrennt. Zumindest mit meinem Druide, weil dann das aoe-aggroaufbauen nicht leicht ist

Edit: zu den Symbolen:
Totenkopf=1. Target, Kreuz=2. Target

Im endeffekt mache ich es recht simpel, wenn ich die Symbole machen...von der liste die sich öffnet von unten nach oben ist die Zielreihenfolge und oben sind die verschiedenen CC-Ziele...ok mit einer Ausnahme: blau is immer eisfalle *g*


----------



## Akium (5. März 2008)

Amiodaron schrieb:


> Mit meinem MM-Hunter kann ich notfalls einen Mob solange in der Falle halten, bis der Tank mal Zeit hat; dies dank vorzeitigem Legen der Falle, "Fußwegs", Streuschuss, Verlangsamender Schuss, neue Eisfalle, usw; ich danke, ein guter Hunter sollte das "draufhaben"!
> Nun spiel ich den Heiler und freue mch immer, wenn ic hauf solche Leute treffe!


^
Recht so... Nur ist nicht jeder nen MM..  ;-) . Oft sind solche Kiting-aktionen überflüssig, weil dann der Damage des Jägers auf dem Maintarget fehlt und es ne übele Zergerei wird... Mob per Irreführung zurück auf den Tank, Vollgas aufs Maintarget, und gut is.. 

Liebe Tanks, pullt erst, wenn die Falle des Jägers schon ne Weile steht.. (cooldown für 2te evtl 3te Falle)
Liebe Jäger stellt die Falle früh genug, damit der Tank nicht zulange warten muss...
Liebe Jäger, stellt die Falle abseits des Geschehens, damit der Tank Donnerknall oder Weihe etc  nutzen kann.. 
Lieber Tank, tanke die Mobs weit weg vom Standort der Falle. 
.
PS: Wenn nach dem zweiten Fallencooldown, die restlichen Mobs nicht im Staub liegen, fehlts an Damage ^^

Liebe Hexer, auf dem blauen Quadrat hat kein Dot was zu suchen. 

Liebe Damagedealer, seid froh wenn ihr mal ab und an nen Heal abbekommt, aber meckert nicht über nen Healer, wenn ihr mal im Staub liegt... 
Der Heiler ist primär für den Tank da. Wenn ihr nen Damagewettbewerb draus macht, seid ihrs selbst schuld wenn ihr ins Gras beisst. 

Ein Whipe dauer weitaus länger, als die paar Sekunden, die man Manaklassen zum auftanken gibt...
Geht mit System und Ruhe an ne Ini ran. 
Ihr Heiler, lasst den Tank einfach sterben, der euch keine Zeit zum auftanken gibt, wer dafür keine Zeit hat, soll auch gefälligst nicht in Instanzen gehen.


----------



## Erim (9. April 2008)

Schöner Guide!
Kenne diese Probleme mit den Gruppe nur zu Genüge.

Was man noch hinzufügen könnte:

Paladine sollten mit ihrem Schild behutsam umgehen.
Ein tankender Paladin der den Schild hochfährt verliert sofort jegliche Aggro. Die Gegner kommen dann auf Heiler und DD'ler zugerannt.


Ausserdem:
Angriffsreihenfolge sollte besprochen werden. Wenn der Schurke gerade noch vorne Schleicht um Kopfnuss zu setzen bringt es herzlich wenig, wenn der Tank nach vorne prescht und alle Gegner aufscheucht.

PS:
Ausserdem sollten vor dem Betreten der Ini Quests abgeglichen werden, so dass
a) der Gruppenleiter den optimalen Weg aussuchen kann und 
b) niemand am Ende der Ini das Problem hat, einen Boss gelegt zu haben, der für eini Quest notwendig ist, die Quest aber nicht angenommen hat


----------



## MaexxDesign (2. Mai 2008)

Wieder einige Tipps übernommen.
Danke !


----------



## Howlwyn (16. Juli 2008)

Also kann den Guide als grundsätzliche Anleitung echt emphfehlen und frage mich warum der nicht Sticky ist...

und an all die Nörgler: Schreibt mal so nen Guide und denkt an alles... die/der Verfasser hat hier echt Arbeit investiert (schon im 1. Beitrag und dann noch editiert) - meine Hochachtung.

Und das irgendjemand im Raid oder in der Gruppe jetzt nicht mehr auf Zeichen achtet die der "Leiter" vorgibt weil es diesen Guide gibt... Da musste ich doch sehr herzlich lachen.....
neben anderen Antworten, welche echte Lachattacken hervorrufen.

Waren aber auch gute Tips dabei - die dann ja auch eingearbeitet wurden.

Daumen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orrosh (17. Juli 2008)

grandmastr schrieb:


> Zudem sollten die mobs möglichst da gesheept, in Eisfallegepackt etc werden wo der Tank nicht tankt. Mobs sollten möglichst einige meter wegstehen...ich habe immer nervliche Probleme, wenn auch bei der 8. Gruppe von den vier mobs der mob in der Eisfalle und das Sheep direkt in der Gruppe rumrennt. Zumindest mit meinem Druide, weil dann das aoe-aggroaufbauen nicht leicht ist



Grds kann der Tank hier ja auch die Gruppe von denn CC-Mobs wegziehen.

Da bevorzuge ich ohnehin zwei Varianten:

1. Schurke setzt Sap, Magier sheept das vorgegebene Ziel. Der Sheep dient als pull für den Rest der Mobgruppe.
Vorteil: die CC-Mobs sind fernab und müssen erst mal heran laufen.
Nachteil: Magier hat erst mal Initialaggro, da muss ich dann gegenarbeiten.

2. Schurke setzt Sap, ich pulle, gleichzeitig fängt der Magier seinen Sheepcast an. Pull trifft, ich habe Aggro, im Heranlaufen wird einer Mob gesheept.
Vorteil: die Mobs stehen fernab, der Magier hat keine Initalaggro
Nachteil: der Magier darf nicht schlafen: Timing, denn sofort nachdem der Mobs losrennt, sollte er zum Schaf werden.

Beides klappt im eingespielten Team wunderbar.


----------



## Zerleena (16. November 2008)

hi. Auch von mir sei gesagt, das ist ein sehr guter Guide und schön aufgebaut. Ja, ich weiß du hast es schon irgendwie erwähnt: das Verlassen von Ini Grupppen.

An solche, die sich angesprochen fühlen sollten: LEUTE, es bringt einer Ini-Gruppe nichts, wenn ihr zusagt und euch dann aber in der Hälte der Ini plötzlich einfällt, dass ihr morgen Prüfung habt und lernen müsst bzw. ins Bett. Das ist Obermüll. Man hat nix besseres zu tun, als dann jedesmal neue Heiler oder andere Klassenteile zu suchen. Aber meistens sind es ja ausgerechnet die Schlüsselklassen wie Heiler und Tank. Weil die anderen sind entbehrlich, MAges findet man wie Sand am Meer. Da findet sich schnell wieder einer. Noch schlimmer, manchmal geht nach dem Leave eines Gruppenmitglieds die ganze Gruppe (ähh kein Bock mehr, bringt doch nix.. lol) und das kam bei mir oft vor. Daher, BRINGT ZEIT MIT!!!! VIEL ZEIT!!!! Nichts ist nerviger als Leute, die in der Ini net mehr können und das aber schon von vornherein wussten.

Es ist nur ein Spiel, richtig. Und meistens (vor allem in Random-Gruppen) ist man sich völlig fremd und das einzige was einen eint, ist die Instanz, wo man seine Quests erledigen will oder schönen Loot erwischen will. Trotzdem ist Pünktlichkeit und Zuverlässigkeit eine Tugend, die ich manchmal schon fast ausgestorben sehe. Und das nicht nur in WoW. Wenn ich keine Zeit habe, melde ich mich gar nicht erst für ne Instanz. Wenn ich das tue, dann, weil ich genug Zeit und Lust habe da mitzugehen. 

Achja, was ich auch oft erlebe: ähh, wartet mal noch so 30 Minuten, ich mach hier noch schnell 2-3 Quests, die gehn schnell. 
Ich stöber grad im AH, 
ich farme noch eben ein paar Metalle/Pflanzen usw. 

Das hasse ich genauso. Das ewige Rumgetrödel, bis sich alle gefunden haben und wir dann reingehen können. Ich erwarte nun nicht, dass alle sofort da sind, was teilweise schon schwer ist wenn die einen gerade in der einen Ecke sind und Anreisezeit brauchen. Aber nicht dieses Gemehre dass noch gemütlich ein paar Sachen gefarmt werden und der Rest muss warten. Nur weil ihr Tanks oder Heiler seid, braucht ihr nicht zu denken, dass ihr euch alles erlauben könnt, weil ihr euch für so unentbehrlich haltet, dass die anderen Trottel gefälligst zu warten haben, während seine Hoheit noch gemächlich angetrabt kommt. Wir haben nix besseres zu tun als auf LEute zu warten. So, nun ist das doch etwas viel geworden. 

Kurzum: jeder der in ne Instanzgruppe eingeladen wird, sollte schon so schnell wie möglich zusehen zum Sammelpunkt zu kommen. Ihr müsst ja meist nichtmal komplett fliegen, ihr werdet auch geportet. Und zweitens, wie schon erwähnt, genug Zeit und gute Laune mitbringen. Btw: wer sowas raiushaut wie: "also ihr habt gefälligst nicht auf xy zu würfeln, das krieg ich, ihr habt da keinen Bedarf drauf", fliegt aus der Gruppe. Wir haben Plündermeister und jeder weiß, was seine Klasse tragen kann. Dadurch erübrigen sich solch dümmliche Ansprüche. Für Zeugs, was man braucht würfelt man Bedarf oder halt Gier und fertig.


----------



## maslot (26. November 2008)

Ich hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, aber ich sag nur es gibt zuviele Leute die zu dumm sind zum Würfeln.
Ob das jemals die mehrheit kapieren wird ist wirklich fraglich.
Wer nur den GIER Button kennt...loool
Ein Schurke würfelt auf Schild, ein Stoffi auf Schwere Rüssi usw usw
Daher selten ne Antwort auf: "Wir suchen noch nen Tank od Heiler"..lach


----------



## viehdieb (9. Januar 2009)

Schützt den Heiler (habt ihn immer im Auge). Es kann schnell mal passieren, dass der Heiler (heil)aggro hat. Wenn man bspw. kein TS hat bleibt infight keine Zeit für den Heiler, zu schreiben das er Aggro hat. Wenn der Heiler tot ist führt das oftmals zu einem Wipe. Diese Aufgabe sollte einer der DD übernehmen, da der Tank die Hauptaggro halten muss und darauf konzentriert sein wird. Sprecht die Taktik ab. Klärt wer was zu machen hat. Jeder muss wissen, was er zu tun hat. Lasst euch Dinge erklären. 

Hier ein Beispiel aus der Praxis:

Ich hab mir mit meinem Frostmage angewöhnt mich in der Nähe (leicht dahinter) des Heals aufzuhalten. So sehe ich, wenn der Heal Aggro (add) bekommt und kann diesen Mittels Frostnova aufhalten (verschafft zeit um Aggro vom Tank zurüc zuholen) oder die Aggro mit einem Sofortzauber (Feuerschlag, Frostkanal) an mich zuziehen. Mit Eisbarriere, Blinzeln und ggf. wieder aufgeladenen Frostnova kann ich mir dann selber helfen bis der Tank die Aggro wieder hat. Notfalls sterbe ich, aber der Wipe ist abgewendet und der Heiler (reeze) lebt noch.

Hoffe das ganze war jetzt nicht zu speziell.

p.s. Danke und Gratulation zu dem Guide. Sehr gelungen. Hilft sicherlich weiter, denn: Wissen ist Macht.


----------



## MaexxDesign (9. April 2012)

Ich habe den Text an Cataclysm angepasst.
Wer Fehler findet, darf sie gerne posten.


----------

